# Please help in identifying This Disease



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All.. 

I have a pair of red and white liohead orada.. I can see white spots on the second half of these fish... They are not exited and move clamly as usual.. i mean no signs of any un easiness in-them. Except that one fatty among these always settles at the bottom and is active at feeding time and mornings when lights are on (pics attached)... Yet no signs of un-easiness or robing against walls/stones... Are these sports ICK/ICH or they ar ejust design??? I had got these from my frind in the same way.......... I have strated ich treatment posted in various other forum anyways.. attached are the pics


----------



## koda (Oct 6, 2008)

That does look like Ich. 

There is some information about the disease here:
White Spot Disease - Ichthyophthirius multifilis


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

They picture are bit blurry so it hard to tell.... but ich generally looks like white spot the stick out like litttle bumps.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

ICH...don't forget to remove your activated carbon for most treatments. Good luck.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Make sure you read the instructions on the bottle and follow them........LOL


----------

